

Toshiba invents quantum cryptography network… and the NSA can’t hack it - relampago
http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/toshiba-invents-quantum-cryptography-network-and-the-nsa-cant-hack-it/#.UioXyT9ARAp

======
erkose
Prior art: Phosphorus

